# 

## artur-7-7-7-

!      18 !    ,  
     ,     ...... :
         ,          !
  ,       쳿,    !   ,            ,         ,    ,      ....  ,     ......   !

----------


## laithemmer

(  !).
 !   !!!! :)
     , : )    ; )       㳿; )    .      - . ))))      - ,  !
  :     쳿,        ?)))))          -     .

----------


## artur-7-7-7-

> (  !). 
>   :     쳿,        ?)))))          -     .

         ,       100%!       ,     !       !       ,        !
     ,            ,      ,    .....     ,   !!!!!  쳿.......       ,  ,   ???     ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ,       100%!       ,     !       !       ,        !

    ))))   

> ,            ,      ,    .....     ,   !!!!!

  ѳ -  ...     ....        

> 쳿.......       ,  ,   ???     ?

  ...      12 .     .

----------


## rust

> !      18 !    ,  
>      ,     ...... :
>          ,          !
>   ,       쳿,    !   ,            ,         ,    ,      ....  ,     ......   !

          ....

----------


## Gonosuke

... 12 , 6    (  ),   -    ,       .      - , ,    .   -  ,   2-3 . 
  ?  7 ,  .   ?    .    ,  ,          . . ,        5-10   . 
         - "   . ?"   .  
 ,                ,   ... 
      ,       .

----------


## Ihor

> ... 12 , 6    (  ),   -    ,       .      - , ,    .   -  ,   2-3 . 
>   ?  7 ,  .   ?    .    ,  ,          . . ,        5-10   . 
>          - "   . ?"   .  
>  ,                ,   ... 
>       ,       .

           ...
  ,         ...

----------


## artur-7-7-7-

,     ,     ,      ,           ?  ,         .....      ........
      12     -?   6$   ..........
     ,  ,    6 ,    ...... .......  ...... ,

----------


## rust

> ... 12 , 6    (  ),   -    ,       .      - , ,    .   -  ,   2-3 . 
>   ?  7 ,  .   ?    .    ,  ,          . . ,        5-10   . 
>          - "   . ?"   .  
>  ,                ,   ... 
>       ,       .

       ....

----------


## artur-7-7-7-

> *artur-7-7-7-*,  ,    -

    "    "   
,        ?   ,   ,   ,     , ......

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

http://www.umsa.edu.ua/

----------


## artur-7-7-7-

> http://www.umsa.edu.ua/

  C  ,    ,     ,     2007 ,      " "   !      9-,       .......

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> C  ,    ,     ,     2007 ,      " "   !      9-,       .......

     .

----------


## artur-7-7-7-

9- -  !     ,   ,  ......  )

----------

:"  3000 "         .     ,          :"     !":)

----------


## aneisha

.       ( )   .     .    .     - . 
     . 
 -,  ,   .    ,   .    -  ,  .       .......    ,      ?

----------

,        ,      ,      .          .          .

----------


## artur-7-7-7-

> .

        !  ?

----------

:"    :" ,       . ,,     ,     ."    :"  ,            .""
  .      ,        .

----------


## artur-7-7-7-

,    ,      ,  !      -   ,    ,    ,      !  8-9  10!     ,   !     -  ,      ,  !   ,   ,     ,     ! ,  -  ,  ,   ,      .,     ,  ,     2-5   ..... ,    .......     ,    ,   93  )    55500;    9,          ,     ,  ) ....    ,        ,   -       -!     .......    ,  ,  ....  !!!!!!  ,     ,      !

----------

> ,  ,  ....  !!!!!!  ,     ,      !

    ,    .    !!!

----------


## Ihor

> ,    ,      ,  !      -   ,    ,    ,      !  8-9  10!     ,   !     -  ,      ,  !   ,   ,     ,     ! ,  -  ,  ,   ,      .,     ,  ,     2-5   ..... ,    .......     ,    ,   93  )    55500;    9,          ,     ,  ) ....    ,        ,   -       -!     .......    ,  ,  ....  !!!!!!  ,     ,      !

  
 ,  93    ,      55500?:)       ?

----------

!!!

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> ,    ,      ,  !      -   ,    ,    ,      !  8-9  10!     ,   !     -  ,      ,  !   ,   ,     ,     ! ,  -  ,  ,   ,      .,     ,  ,     2-5   ..... ,    .......     ,    ,   93  )    55500;    9,          ,     ,  ) ....    ,        ,   -       -!     .......    ,  ,  ....  !!!!!!  ,     ,      !

    ,     !!!!
   ,      ,  !
    ,     !!!       aneisha   ,    , ,   !!!
          .
        ,    -,       ...        ,             .

----------


## Ihor

> ,     !!!!
>    ,      ,  !
>     ,     !!!       aneisha   ,    , ,   !!!
>           .
>         ,    -,       ...        ,             .

    ,    ,         . -     
                     ..

----------


## aneisha

2 
    ...        ( )  .    ? .   .      .          ,   . -.     . 
      ,   .       .     ? 
-          ", ,  (    ,  -  ,    -  ,    -  )      ,     .      ,    .     - . 
      -  쳺 ,         .         . 
    ,   :)
..:   .   .  ?  ?

----------


## Odo

> .   .  ?  ?

           : 

> (...)   .    䳺.

----------


## aneisha

... :)
   .  . 
    , .

----------

> ,    -,      ...        ,             .

        .           ,    .         .      ó  

> -          ", ,  (    )      ,

         "      ..."         "          ".    .

----------


## Mr.Kronko

........

----------


## aneisha

. 
      ,   " ".   " ó". 
  ,   .    .
     -       ,    .       ,     ,   ,    (  )  .
    ,     ?  ,  2+2=5?

----------

> .
>       ,   " ".   " ó".
>   ,   .    .
>      -       ,    .       ,     ,   ,    (  )  .

     .  

> ,     ?  ,  2+2=5?

      ,       .      ,     .  .    .

----------


## artur-7-7-7-

,     ,  ,    ,    ,   ,    ....?  ,        ! ,    ,   ....   !    ,     ,   .....      ..... ...........         ,      ......   ,     .......     ,   .......
 ,        ,     ,   ......     :   "  ,         "   "    "   ,  311 .....      9      ), ,  ,    !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aneisha

ĳ,    .  ?  .    .  .       ...         ,   ?...     . 
         .      . 
  .     -       .:)

----------


## artur-7-7-7-

> ĳ,    .  ?  .    .  .       ...         ,   ?...     . 
>          .      . 
>   .     -       .:)

    .............

----------


## aneisha

. 
,     ,    ?!!!!
  ,      : "   ,     !"
 ,     ( )  ,  . 
     , , . 
,       - . 
   .:)

----------


## nickeler

-           ....    "  . ...    ,   ,   .
   -      ,      .    ,    ...

----------


## laithemmer

> .............

    .     "",   "",   ,   "". 
 ... , ?!
      . 
     , ?! 
,  ,    -       ***   쳿.      -   , ...   , "  "!!!! 
  ,    .

----------


## SnegoVik

....... ,    .       ,   .       ,   ... 
        ,           (, , , ...).   -  .     . 300 ,    ,    ,        . ,        500   (, , ). ,  : 600      + 6000  .         400  / . 80   .
    . , , -,   ,    -  ,     /   .. 
      ? 
  ,  ,         . 
--- ---
    (   ),      ()    ,       . ......
     -   :)...

----------

> .............

          . ,      ,    ,    .     ?

----------


## rust

> .............

  ...

----------

.   ,         .

----------


## aneisha

. !!!  !!!
    ?  :)

----------


## Uksus

ǲ:    ,           ,    -   .   -

----------


## SnegoVik

,        ,             !
    !

----------


## zvb

.
  :           ( .. - ,  "-");    .
  .

----------


## rust

.      .            
      .     
       .

----------

-???

----------


## RAMM

> -???

  ,    ,

----------


## V00D00People

> -???

      : , !

----------


## Afra

?

----------


## arizel

?

----------


## Udaganka

!   ,       "",         ?  
  ,             . 
 :)

----------


## Tail

> !   ,       "",         ?  
>   ,             . 
>  :)

  !

----------


## Udaganka

,   .  
      ? :)))

----------


## Tail

> ,   .  
>       ? :)))

  --,     ,                  ?

----------


## admin

7 :
1 - ,  ,   .    ,  ,    .
2 -  .   ,   , ,  .
3 -   .     ,      ,  ,  .
4 -  .    '   .
5 -  .      .
6 -   .        ,    .
7 - Poltava Community -      . 
 ,     ,    .        ""      ,     "  Google". 
  ,  .

----------


## Glam00

,     :(

----------


## Scald

[ OFF ] [ / OFF ]
 ҳ

----------


## Glam00

:)

----------


## admin

off.

----------


## Glam00

,  ,  ...

----------

.    ,  .  16 .    ,                 .

----------


## Ihor

> .    ,  .  16 .    ,                 .

  ....     ,

----------


## Hato-kun

.  -             -    -  .     .     ..... !              (  -  )             ,      ..... *!!!   
- -    )     : "    !  ????"

----------

-      ..
,   /   .  ??            ??         ,    .. 
     ?    ??     ?    ,   ..= )

----------


## aneisha

**,  .  ,     .     -  .   ,     , ,     .

----------


## Olio

**,     ,     ...

----------

> **,     ,     ...

    ?

----------


## aneisha

**,      ,               .

----------

*aneisha*,    (  )      3-4  .  **   ,    .     ,               ,      . .     , , : "   .  190     190 (   )".   :   ,   /      .       .

----------

> *aneisha*,    (  )      3-4  .  **   ,    .     ,               ,      . .     , , : "   .  190     190 (   )".   :   ,   /      .       .

  . .   ,            . 
       /.          .   )     -   , )      ..      ,      ..     :           7  (       7 ,   ,     ,         7  )          ..  ,   50%      ..        , ..     ..    ..     ..      180 ...      130 ... 124 -  .. 
   ,        ..   .   ,        3  ( ,   ,       )))   ,    .

----------


## aneisha

**,  ,    ,  ,   ,  . , ,  -    .  ,    .,      .     .      ,          .   - .       .        . 
 ,            .     .        .     ,           Ϻ.   ,   ,    .

----------

> **,  ,    ,  ,   ,  . , ,  -    .  ,    .,      .     .      ,          .   - .       .        . 
>  ,            .     .        .     ,           Ϻ.   ,   ,    .

     !

----------


## Olio

> **,      ,               .

       ))) 
1. 90%        
2.   '    ,          !

----------


## Romario

,    .   ,    ,   :
 "     .    ."
       , ...
 ???     (   ),     ,   ?

----------


## admin

> ,    .   ,    ,   :
>  "     .    ."
>        , ...
>  ???     (   ),     ,   ?

  1.  ,      ,  .
2. ,         . 
     ,  .

----------


## Romario

> 1.  ,      ,  .
> 2. ,         . 
>      ,  .

  
   . ͳ   .   ,   -

----------


## admin

> . ͳ   .   ,   -

   browser ?

----------

